# Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?



## linux (9. Mai 2012)

*Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Hallo!


Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen Windows 8 auf meinem  Notebook testen wollen und war total enttäuscht. Erstens weil mein altes  Windows (Vista) gelöscht wurde und zweitens wegen der total doofen  Oberfläche, die höchstens für Tablet-PCs ok ist aber nicht für einen  Desktop. Daher hab ich dann mithilfe meines etwas älteren PCs Ubuntu auf  mein Notebook gespielt. So weit so gut. Dann hab ich nach einigen Tagen  gemerkt das die meisten Spiele nicht funktionieren (auch nicht mit  Wine). Daher wollte ich Vista neuinstallieren mit einer DVD von den  Nachbarn. Allerdings hat das erst geklappt nachdem ich Ubuntu gelöscht  hab. Dann hab ich Ubuntu neuinstalliert, aber darauf kann ich nicht  zugreifen, da mein Notebook-BIOS (oder ist das normal) nur von der 1.  Partition booten kann. Das hatte ich schonmal gemerkt und zwar als ich  als erste Partition die /home Partition gewählt hab bei der ersten  Installation, aber das hatte ich schon wieder vergesessen. Jetzt hab ich  wieder Ubuntu draufgespielt, weil das wenigstens den Treiber für meine  W-LAN-Antenne dabeihat. Mit Vista konnte ich noch nichtmal ins Internet.


*Daher jetzt meine Frage: *
Gibt  es eine Möglichkeit nur von der ersten Partition zu booten und Trotzdem  zwei Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig installiert zu haben? Wenn ja, bitte  erklären, da ich weder auf Spiele noch auf Internet für unterwegs  verzichten möchte. Wenn nein muss ich mich von Ubuntu leider trennen  obwohl mir das total viel Spaß gemacht hat und jetzt auch auf meinem  andern PC installiert ist.


MfG linux


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Du kannst auch noch mehr Betriebssysteme installieren, solange Platz auf der Platte . Generell ist es so das dort dann ein Bootmanger greift. Bei Windos ist es generell so das man mit dem Ältesten beginnt. Ich weiß jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht wie es sich bei Linux verhält mit der Reihenfolge


----------



## ich111 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Ja es ist möglich, du brauchst nur den richtigen Bootloader/manager.
Für Windows und Linux soll der Grub 2 (Open Source) geeignet sein. Ob es schon einen gibt der Windows 8 unterstützt ist fraglich, da sich kaum ein Programmierer die Arbeit für ein "Beta"-Betriebssystem machen wird um dann von vorne zu Beginnen wenn sich bis zur Finalen Version irgendetwas für den Loader verändert.
http://www.tecchannel.de/server/lin...r_grub2_konfigurieren_fuer_windows_und_linux/

Du kannst ja mal coroc anschreiben, der hat laut seiner Sig Windows und Linux. Ich kenn mich in dem Bereich eher mit Mac und Windows aus, da das ein Freund gemacht hat.

Mit einer Partition wird es nicht gehen, aber warum machst du nicht einfach 2 draus?


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Ich hab erst (ne mein Vater wars) Das Windows installiert, aber die Partitionen manuellfestgelegt: 1. Windows
                                                                                                                                              2.(Linux)
                                                                                                                                              3.nenn ichs mal datengrab
                                                                                                                                              4. SWAP
Nahdem Windoof sich installiert hat, haben wir (mit einigen Probs.) Linux installiert, d.h. Partition zugewiesen 
Mit dem Bootmanager muss ich meinen Vater nochmal Fragen

Hoffe ich konnte hilfreich sein


----------



## linux (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Das hab ich alles schon verstanden aber mein BIOS kann nur von der ersten Partition booten.


----------



## Timsu (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Da ist ja auch der der Bootloader (GRUB) drauf, da kann man dann das Betriebssystem auswählen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Das reicht ja völlig, daher ist der Bootmanager nötig der die entsprechenden Partitionen anzeigt zur Auswahl. Die Partition die dann gestartet wird ist dann C und die andere entsprechend zb E, F oder was auch immer.


----------



## linux (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Nein. Ich hab keinen Bootmanager, stattdessen ist immer Windows gestartet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Ich kenne es ja quasi nur von Windows und da ist es ein Bootmanager, es wurde ja hier schon ein Bootloader erwähnt


----------



## kelevra (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Welche Linux Ditribution wurde installiert und welches Windows?


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Das normale Ubuntu und Windows Vista


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Hast du bei der Installation von Ubuntu "neben windows vista installieren" ausgewählt?


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Wenn das nicht so wäre, würde der Lappi ja auf Ubuntu booten, er bootet aber auf Windoof, ohne Bootmanager


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

true word. bietet die Installations-cd von Ubuntu die möglichkeit, grub zu "reparieren"?


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mehr als ein Betriebssystem möglich?*

Ich weies nicht, ich frag mal meinen Vater, er hat schon mehrere Dual-Boot-Systeme installiert.
Vielleicht liegts wirklich am BIOS, da der Hersteller nen Vertrag mit MS hat, und das verhindert, das man Linux drauf instalieren kann


----------

